

Nyms: Anon Personas and Payment Pages for All - nvk
http://blog.coinkite.com/post/97057447171/nyms-anon-personas-and-payment-pages-for-all

======
zzzsh
Do you have a setting where the address used with a nym changes after every
transaction?

~~~
nvk
Already does! BIP 32 HD addresses for every new transaction :)

And you can also setup funds forwarding
[here]([https://coinkite.com/accounts/send/forwarding](https://coinkite.com/accounts/send/forwarding))

~~~
zzzsh
That's pretty cool, will forward to my cold storage.

------
nvk
Ping us at support at coinkite dot com if you need any help!

